# Words of wisdom



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ill start them off

"When you find yourself in a hole of your own making
it's a good time to review the workmanship"

Aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Stop digging................... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If at first you don't succeed ........


....... leave it for the nightshift.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is no fool like an old fool  

Dick


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

If at first you don't succeed ........ don't take up parachute jumping as a hobby?

John


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

He who laughs last didn't get it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Even a fish wouldn't get into trouble if it kept it's mouth closed.

No one knows 'your' a fool until 'you' open 'your' mouth and prove it.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Semper in excremento sum, solum profunditas variat (google it)

and

It was a woman who drove me to drink and I didnt have the decency to thank her.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Why put off until tomorrow what your wife can do today.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

You can lead a gift horse to the water but you can't look in it's mouth (or something like that :lol: )


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't eat yellow snow.  

Colin


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

??????

tony you get another try    

Aldra


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

aldra said:


> ??????
> 
> tony you get another try
> 
> Aldra


Nah, one try is enough - that's now all water under the river.


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

Knowledge is knowing that tomatoes are fruit.
Wisdom is knowing that you don't put them in a fruit salad.

mango


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Predicting rain is clever.

Building an ark is genius.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

When it all goes pear shaped.......hide all evidence that you were ever involved!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There is no time like the present.

Unless you get a watch for your Birthday.

Then there is no present like the time.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Wherever you be let the wind go free!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You can lead a whore to culture, but you can't make her think  

Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not thanking that Dick :lol:  

What idiot is leading who to where??

aldra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Direct quote from that great American woman of letters Dorothy Parker Sandra. Google it  

Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

your forgiven

I just don't know any whores

But I bet they would be delightful of I did

aldra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry forgot to add that it is a play on "you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink".

Lost without that I grant you but true ner the less  

Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

now Dick

You are really not being serious 8O  8O

A play on......

What are we thick??

We all know about horses

But whores???

aldra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Put me down as confused  

Dick


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Mr Grimsdale.

Don't laugh at me because I'm a fool.

Turned out nice again. 

Oops! Sorry. That last one was words of Formby.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

if at first you don't succeed - give up


if it ain't broke, break it


she asked for a double entendre - so I gave her one


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A womans place is in the wrong.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

747 said:


> A womans place is in the wrong.


You are pushing it now Heathcliffe 

it's Ok, I think I know what desperate feels like

well, I've watched plenty of desperate men

aldra


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I always pass on any advice that I receive, as I find that I don't need it myself.

Davy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It's unwise to take both laxatives and sleeping tablets at the same time.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Better to stay silent and let people think your an idiot than to open your mouth and prove it!


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

If the bottom is falling out of your world, take "Andrews" and let the world fall out of your bottom.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

barryd said:


> .................... (google it)


Don't need to!


----------

